# The Last Of Us Remastered



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone getting this? Not having a PS3 I never played it originally so quite looking forward to it!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 12, 2014)

Just enjoy it, don't read anything about it.  It's quite good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah I've heard actual gameplay mechanics are solid but nothing special but the the story and immersive experience is excellent. One of the few games to get a ten from Edge too.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd say that it's one of the best games I've played, because of the quality of writing. It's genuinely an adult game (I mean that in a sort of you're probably not going to get the impact of some parts of the story as a child, rather than it being porn-y).  It's got well written women and gay characters.  Also the way little bits of dialogue/actions are triggered by passing bits/items in the environment is done very well.

I'd say it's probably on a par with an HBO mini series when it comes to the quality of writing. 

In fact if I could I'd wipe my mind of all memory of it, so I could be blown away by it again. I envy anyone playing it for the first time. 

Because of this game, I'm probably going to get a PS4 when the price comes down a bit so I can get the next Naughty Dog game.

however, whilst some of the game play mechanics didn't bother me, they've massively bothered other people.

Oh and it's a better game on hard than on medium difficulty as you get a bit more of the desperateness of scrabbling around for things like bricks and bottles to use for weapons, and less supplies handed to you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2014)

It's on digital download pre-order, looking forward to it!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 22, 2014)

Just been trying to find this on PC. Not available.... PS3 Emulators don't look like they really cut the mustard, if work at all.

Might just get South Park RPG and buy a PS3 in a few years so I can play all these games I've been envious of for the past few years.


----------



## moon (Jul 30, 2014)

Not getting but enjoying theradbrad's walkthroughs.
It's like watching a film.. But better


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2014)

All downloaded and installed, just waiting for the unlock to happen in just over a day!


----------



## moon (Aug 2, 2014)

Jesus this game is good.. And i'm not even playing it 
Just watching walkthroughs..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2014)

Just started it today, controls took a little getting used to but feel fairly natural now, it looks fucking beautiful, and it's very atmospheric. Playing it via the Sony headset using the companion app proving custom audio and it's simply brilliant sounding!


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 3, 2014)

The soundtrack will rip you to pieces later.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 3, 2014)

In what way is it "remastered"?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 3, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> In what way is it "remastered"?


Higher res + framerate + some other stuff no one will care about like being able to take pictures

http://www.techradar.com/news/gamin...us-remastered-is-better-on-ps4-vs-ps3-1259929


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> The soundtrack will rip you to pieces later.



Still very early on, only just met the girl, but even though at times it feels a little slow you kinda lose yourself in it don't you? Utterly beautiful looking game...


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 14, 2014)

Well?


----------



## moon (Aug 16, 2014)

Im still watching radbrad play this on youtube.. They just got horses! Wowowow!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 17, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Well?



And then work got busy and after 13 odd days straight I've finally got some time again...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 11, 2016)

late to the party and playing on PS3 , theres a bit about 1/2 way through ( I think )and I'm genuinely upset  , 



Spoiler



Sam and henry


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 11, 2016)

Ah 

Not winter yet, then.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 14, 2016)

Just finished it, wow


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 14, 2016)

Stunning, eh.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 14, 2016)

Yep one of the finest games I've ever played , if a bit bleak


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 21, 2016)

TLOU is a fine plank movement simulator 

It is a really good game, but the ending I felt was very poor.


----------

